
Internet spying powers backed by review - pascalmemories
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37130455
======
megamoose
Seems like the public are supposed to give up all their rights to privacy,
while the government gets to keep their own privacy. If anyone knows Theresa
May personally, could someone let her know Nineteen Eighty-Four wasn't an
instruction manual for how to run government.

